# G3 1656 CCJ ((New Lights & Neodymium 3/16/17 ))



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 26, 2013)

Dammit boy, she's sexy!!!!!

It was hard to say goodbye to my 1448MV (https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=15412). Man...I put a lot of time, effort and MONEY and BIG FISH into that boat. To me, she's a real gem and I will always love her *single tear rolls down cheek*.

So here she is... My first new boat.

MODS I have in mind:
Adding Fish Finder - Lowrance Elite-7 HDI
Adding Trolling Motor - Motorguide Varimax 24V 75lb 50" shaft
Casting seats - front and back decks
Rod rack on back deck for catfish/stripers
Seats for cat/striper fishing from rear deck
Waterproof blacklights for night fishing
Sea Dek or Hydroturf
Bow holder for bowfishing bow


----------



## bigwave (Feb 26, 2013)

Sweet......what size is the motor?, I see it is a 4stroke. What can one expect to pay for that rig? A bit off topic but how do yall use the blacklights for fishing at night? Do you use the blacklight to see the line? Go get some blood on it already.......... :mrgreen:


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 26, 2013)

bigwave said:


> Sweet......what size is the motor?, I see it is a 4stroke. What can one expect to pay for that rig? A bit off topic but how do yall use the blacklights for fishing at night? Do you use the blacklight to see the line? Go get some blood on it already.......... :mrgreen:



The motor is a F60/40J. They had this boat priced at 17,5K. I priced around and took it home for 16K. A little steep for a 16ft boat if you ask me.

Indeed the blacklights are for fishing at night. I use florescent line and it glows in the blacklight. I fish waters with little night boat traffic, so I will turn off my anchor light and turn on my blacklights. My last boat had them mounted on the outside of the transom so that no bugs are attracted to the inside of the boat.


----------



## Vermonster (Feb 26, 2013)

Congrats! She is pretty!


----------



## RivRunR (Feb 26, 2013)

Sweeeet !! =D>


----------



## reedjj (Feb 26, 2013)

Nice! Now go get it wet and tell us some performance data..... Ive wanted a jet for so looong!


----------



## erictetterton (Feb 26, 2013)

WOW 16k dang too rich for my blood. That boat should take u anywhere. Love the look with the console toward the front. Really wide for a 16ft, should have plenty of room.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Feb 26, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## bulldog (Feb 26, 2013)

Nice boat!!!


----------



## Pweisbrod (Feb 27, 2013)

Congrats. My last boat was a brand new boat.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 27, 2013)

Brought her home today. I hope to take her to the lake Saturday to start the break in for the new motor. Taking bets on how fast it will go. My first jet so I'm going to say 30 with 2 guys....what do y'all think?


----------



## TxTightLiner (Feb 27, 2013)

Awesome upgrade !!That's gonna make a gar slayin machine!
Ill tell you those G3 boats are tuff.
I have a G3 1860 that I'm looking for a newer motor for,when I find one ill post a build on it.
I'm gonna say that you will probably get about 25mph just my guess.


----------



## juggernot (Feb 28, 2013)

Sweeeeet, you're gonna love that G3 and the 4 stroke ..........Yamaha Outboards website says 27 mph for that combo in their "performance bullitins"


----------



## deerslayer (Feb 28, 2013)

Great looking boat Jonah, G3's are tough to beat! Good luck with it, and some more pics would be nice


----------



## Brine (Feb 28, 2013)

Congrats on the new ride =D>


----------



## Fishingtech (Feb 28, 2013)

Nice boat


----------



## Paul Marx (Feb 28, 2013)

Very nice ride you have there.


----------



## TimRich (Feb 28, 2013)

Congrats on the new ride! Very nice!!!


----------



## reedjj (Feb 28, 2013)

Yamaha performance data says 27.7 mph @5900 rpm 5.3 gph. 5.23 mpg with the 60/40. I hope u hit 30+ I have been told they r always off on thier numbers... That test is with 2 peoplein the boat but doesnt give weight.


----------



## Swampthing(True) (Mar 1, 2013)

Congrats that is a very nice new rig!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Mar 2, 2013)

Took her out for the first 3 hours of the 10 hour break in. In the 3rd hour the manual says you can run WOT, but for no more than 5 minutes at a time. 

Bare boat. Two guys both on the other side of 200LBS, 1 cranking battery, 11-12 gallons of gas.....on the GPS, she touched 28 with the wind at her back. About 26.5 - 27.5mph is what she consistently ran WOT in smooth to light chop. Not a speed demon....I would like to touch 30 by myself, but fast enough for me. Out the hole, she jumps up on step double quick! That really surprised me. I guess that forward helm really makes a difference.

Handling is dramatically different from a prop at low speeds. I think I'm going to have an interesting experience the first time I load in current. But you can also spin the boat on its center when at idle and very very low throttle. I like that. 

A little over 3 hours of run time The first hour running in 6mph range, the second hour probably 20 minutes of 1/2 throttle and the third hour probably 15 - 20 minutes of WOT. The gas needle might have moved a hair...might have.

Step 1. Mount the fish finder. Had the dealer mount it for me on a RAM.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Mar 4, 2013)

Got the trolling motor mounted yesterday. Most of you bassing guys will probably wonder why I choose the location and angle that I did. It's all about bowfishing my friends!

Took 2 hours to finally land on the location...about 15 minutes to drill the holes and mount it.

Motorguide Varimax 24V 75LBS TM installed. Still need to replace the factory terminal rings with a plug.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 4, 2013)

Very exciting! Congrats!


----------



## RedfireSVT (Mar 4, 2013)

definitely a nice boat but it may be a little underpowered with a 60/40. price is relative and if your happy with the deal thats all that matters but in the price range you paid it should've had a 90/65. at any rate a G3 is a nice rig and it should be alot of fun.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Mar 4, 2013)

RedfireSVT said:


> definitely a nice boat but it may be a little underpowered with a 60/40. price is relative and if your happy with the deal thats all that matters but in the price range you paid it should've had a 90/65. at any rate a G3 is a nice rig and it should be alot of fun.



Only rated for a 60hp. I'm only worried about going skinny, not worried about going fast. ;-) Price is competitive with national listings.


----------



## Country Dave (Mar 4, 2013)

=D> _Hey man that’s awesome, congrats. _


----------



## RedfireSVT (Mar 4, 2013)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> RedfireSVT said:
> 
> 
> > definitely a nice boat but it may be a little underpowered with a 60/40. price is relative and if your happy with the deal thats all that matters but in the price range you paid it should've had a 90/65. at any rate a G3 is a nice rig and it should be alot of fun.
> ...



yea for running shallow that's enough power, just a pain if you have to do any long distance running. anything under 30mph is slow but for maneuvering that is as fast as you would want to go. if all you do is run shallow for reasonable distances you will be happy with the performance. what dealers ask and what they sell for are two different things but again, all that matters is how you feel about it and it sounds like you are happy and at the end of the day that is what makes a good deal. :beer:


----------



## hoosier78 (Mar 4, 2013)

Very nice rig. Speed is so overated for 98% of us "regular" fishermen. I love bowfishing too, its a blast.


----------



## RedfireSVT (Mar 4, 2013)

hoosier78 said:


> Very nice rig. Speed is so overated for 98% of us "regular" fishermen. I love bowfishing too, its a blast.



when you run rivers, speed is everything, i run long distances so it matters. if you put in and can see the spot you are headed to then it may be overrated. 98%? [-X not trying to start a pissing match but i'm a "regular" fisherman and an underpowered boat drives me nuts.


----------



## hoosier78 (Mar 4, 2013)

RedfireSVT said:


> hoosier78 said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice rig. Speed is so overated for 98% of us "regular" fishermen. I love bowfishing too, its a blast.
> ...


How long is your average run? Because the time you are going to save by going from 30 to 35mph on a 10 mile run is really not a lot of time at all.


----------



## Country Dave (Mar 4, 2013)

RedfireSVT said:


> hoosier78 said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice rig. Speed is so overated for 98% of us "regular" fishermen. I love bowfishing too, its a blast.
> ...


_
I like to run fast too but the biggest problem with an underpowered boat is that you can get in trouble fast in nasty weather i.e. rough conditions or a strong following sea. I don’t think that’s really going to be an issue with this setup or the way it going to be fished.

The other thing is, it’s an economics issue, yeh if money was never an issue I’m sure we would all have the newest top of the line boats and motors but hey it’s not. Bottom line this is an awesome set up and it’s going to work great. Maybe not the fastest boat on the river but who cares. _


----------



## walleyejoe (Mar 4, 2013)

I had a under power problem I had a 9.9 nissan It was slow as heel so I sold It and bought a 25 hp yamaha . Where I fish theres only a 10-hp limit so I put a" 9.9 conversion kit on it" :---) lmao plenty of power now :mrgreen:


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Mar 4, 2013)

Having the fastest jon boat is like being the tallest midget! No offense to little people.


----------



## RedfireSVT (Mar 4, 2013)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> Having the fastest jon boat is like being the tallest midget! No offense to little people.


i know what you're saying and that is kinda funny. =D> i have a big boat if i need to impress people and i couldn't care less what anyone thinks about my jon boat, it's function over form when it comes to my river boat.

btw you've got some great pictures in your project thread. :beer:


----------



## Country Dave (Mar 4, 2013)

walleyejoe said:


> I had a under power problem I had a 9.9 nissan It was slow as heel so I sold It and bought a 25 hp yamaha . Where I fish theres only a 10-hp limit so I put a" 9.9 conversion kit on it" :---) lmao plenty of power now :mrgreen:



:LOL2: _ hey I’m putting one of those conversion kits on my 115, it going to make an 80 HP _


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Mar 14, 2013)

Got the rod holders on.


----------



## rickybobbybend (Mar 14, 2013)

Very very nice.
Congratulations!


----------



## fender66 (Mar 14, 2013)

WOW!


----------



## Country Dave (Mar 15, 2013)

_Awesome, looks great. _


----------



## Ictalurus (Mar 15, 2013)

Dude, those are awesome. Not sure if you mentioned earlier, but are the rod holders off your 1448 or did you have new ones fabricated?


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Mar 15, 2013)

Ictalurus said:


> Dude, those are awesome. Not sure if you mentioned earlier, but are the rod holders off your 1448 or did you have new ones fabricated?



Re-purposed from the 1448.


----------



## TxTightLiner (Mar 16, 2013)

Looking good man! This may have been covered previously on the 1448. But.
Does the bars your rod holders are on swing in flush with the frame of it?
That TM ought to really pull er around.


----------



## Scott Mac (Mar 16, 2013)

It's almost like snagging! lol. Great job!


----------



## BrazosDon (Mar 16, 2013)

Very nice boat Bug, I like the rail set up with the rod holders. I hope you don't mind me using one of your pics showing the basic layout of your as mine. Thanks and will watching your progress on your new boat.


----------



## fishingmich (Mar 16, 2013)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> Got the trolling motor mounted yesterday. Most of you bassing guys will probably wonder why I choose the location and angle that I did. It's all about bowfishing my friends!
> 
> Took 2 hours to finally land on the location...about 15 minutes to drill the holes and mount it.
> Once you got the holes drilled for the trolling motor how did you attach it to the deck? Self tappers, sheet metal screws, bolts? Maybe a pic of it if you have one.
> ...


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Mar 17, 2013)

Once you got the holes drilled for ...cid=goobase_goobase_filler&cID=SHOPPING_99724


----------



## juggernot (Mar 17, 2013)

The pics are nice, but i'd like to see some video of that jetboat in action on the water! 8)


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Mar 17, 2013)

juggernot said:


> The pics are nice, but i'd like to see some video of that jetboat in action on the water! 8)



Right on!


----------



## Badbagger (Mar 17, 2013)

Looking great and you're having fun, that's all that matters.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Mar 17, 2013)

Replaced the OEM rod holders with a Rod Saver. After I stepped on the OEM one in the dark and broke it. Not sure that I'm sold on it. Doesn't hold my Med-Lite rods very snuggly.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Mar 17, 2013)

Snapped a pic of the foot and tunnel with the motor trimmed all the way down.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Mar 22, 2013)

Got the onboard charger mounted. Looking forward to using this bad boy. Still need to pull the wires for the cranking battery, mount the plug holder and clean up the wiring. This is my first onboard charger.....I think I'm gonna love it. NO.MORE.LUGGING.BATTERIES!!!!

3 bank with max 10 AMP charge. I had to go 10 amp because I drain batteries dead bowfishing...I mean dead. If the bowfishing is good, I will drain 2 batteries to dead 2 or 3 times a week. I need a charger that can charge the batteries overnight with no delay.


----------



## 23mako (Mar 22, 2013)

Those on board chargers are nice, you are going to like that rig.


----------



## DearJon (Mar 23, 2013)

Hey Jonah, very nice boat indeed. I like how your mods are progressing. Can you give some thoughts on your new Lowrance fish finder? I just ordered the Elite 7 HDI today, and I'm anxious to hear from someone who's put it to use. Thanks, and congrats.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Mar 24, 2013)

DearJon said:


> Hey Jonah, very nice boat indeed. I like how your mods are progressing. Can you give some thoughts on your new Lowrance fish finder? I just ordered the Elite 7 HDI today, and I'm anxious to hear from someone who's put it to use. Thanks, and congrats.



I really haven't played with it enough to really understand the quality of the SONAR. The screen is very nice. Bright and good resolution. Plenty of room to run split screens. 

I did have a negative Lowrance customer service experience with this unit. My unit did not come with a protective cover. I emailed Lowrance, who advised me that "unit just recently began shipping with covers" and to "contact my dealer". So, I contacted my dealer who told me that the Unit did not come with a cover. I firmly believe that if I would have $600 - $700 FF from Humminbird, they would have sent me a damn cover for free.


----------



## BrazosDon (Mar 24, 2013)

You know that the dealer could get one from the factory for free if he wanted to. I would just to keep good customer relations


----------



## juggernot (Mar 24, 2013)

DearJon said:


> Hey Jonah, very nice boat indeed. I like how your mods are progressing. Can you give some thoughts on your new Lowrance fish finder? I just ordered the Elite 7 HDI today, and I'm anxious to hear from someone who's put it to use. Thanks, and congrats.



A friend has one and likes it alot and he's only used it 3 times...................I've heard alot of bad things about Lowrances poor customer service but come on! how much does a dang cover cost them compared to repeat business or word of mouth advertising to potential buyers from owners like Riverbottom? like you said for $700 I would demand satisfaction from the dealer and Lowrance!!


----------



## jvanhees (Mar 24, 2013)

Congrats on the new rig!


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Mar 25, 2013)

I like it man! Can't wait to see the video


----------



## lbhansford (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice loooking boat. Always been a G3 fan. jet drive will be nice on the dan river. 

Ive got a good bit of family from Halifax. I used to stay out there a good bit during the summers with my grandma and my cousins. always wanted to come out there and do some fishing, think im finally doing it this year.

i see you are all about the bowfishing. looks like alot of fun but what do you do with all the gar and carp? ive always been brought up that they werent good for eating.


----------



## lbhansford (Mar 25, 2013)

juggernot said:


> DearJon said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Jonah, very nice boat indeed. I like how your mods are progressing. Can you give some thoughts on your new Lowrance fish finder? I just ordered the Elite 7 HDI today, and I'm anxious to hear from someone who's put it to use. Thanks, and congrats.
> ...




Im with you guys had a similiar situation with a 500 dollar humminbird and they sent a cover no questions asked. been a fan ever since, that and a 898HD sdi is awesome for saltwater


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Mar 25, 2013)

lbhansford said:


> Nice loooking boat. Always been a G3 fan. jet drive will be nice on the dan river.
> 
> Ive got a good bit of family from Halifax. I used to stay out there a good bit during the summers with my grandma and my cousins. always wanted to come out there and do some fishing, think im finally doing it this year.
> 
> i see you are all about the bowfishing. looks like alot of fun but what do you do with all the gar and carp? ive always been brought up that they werent good for eating.



I eat some gar fish...it's really good. I've started doing more foul hooking gar than shooting them. Carp....I have no mercy on. They aren't native fish, I use them for fertilizer and bait.


----------



## DearJon (Mar 26, 2013)

Quote= "I did have a negative Lowrance customer service experience with this unit. My unit did not come with a protective cover. I emailed Lowrance, who advised me that "unit just recently began shipping with covers" and to "contact my dealer". So, I contacted my dealer who told me that the Unit did not come with a cover. I firmly believe that if I would have $600 - $700 FF from Humminbird, they would have sent me a damn cover for free."

Yeah, I had the same issue. I paid $700 for the device, then I had to order the cover separately from Navico. By the time they added shipping, it almost totals $30. Plus, it's on back order until April 19th! You would think Lowrance would just include the damned thing, even if it bumped the price point to $720. Oh well, feels good to vent a little though.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Mar 27, 2013)

Got my break in 20 hour oil change today. Snapped a pic of my baby in the parking lot. Damn, she's sexy...


----------



## MNHunter505 (Mar 27, 2013)

Do you have a pic of your trailer bunks/support rollers? I am in the process of re-doing my trailer and trying to get some ideas for proper support. Thanks.!


----------



## Country Dave (Mar 27, 2013)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> Got my break in 20 hour oil change today. Snapped a pic of my baby in the parking lot. Damn, she's sexy...
> 
> View attachment 1



_She is very sexy..................... :mrgreen: _


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Mar 29, 2013)

I.Love.This.Onboard.Charger. That is all....


----------



## walleyejoe (Apr 17, 2013)

lbhansford said:


> juggernot said:
> 
> 
> > DearJon said:
> ...


I've been looking to buy a new unit for my boat . Iv'e always like Lowerace They are really easy to use . but from what Iv'e been seeing I may go with hummingbird .


----------



## geonh (May 14, 2013)

I just ordered mine! 
Trolling motor here tomorrow and ff on order.
Gotta get seat posts on order. What size are those mounts? 3/4" I think, threaded?

Thanks man!
geo


----------



## Hydro (May 14, 2013)

Very slick rig !!!

Hydro


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (May 15, 2013)

geonh said:


> I just ordered mine!
> Trolling motor here tomorrow and ff on order.
> Gotta get seat posts on order. What size are those mounts? 3/4" I think, threaded?
> 
> ...



3/4.
Non-threaded I believe.


----------



## juggernot (May 21, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=307445#p307445 said:


> Country Dave » 27 Mar 2013, 20:58[/url]"]
> 
> 
> RiverBottomOutdoors said:
> ...



I don't think she's that " sexy "...................but she does make me horny :lol:


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (May 29, 2013)

Haven't been doing any work to the boat as of late. Spring is my busiest time of year outdoors. Between fishing and bowhunting Spring gobblers, I haven't done much to the boat.

I did have an incident where a boater did not secure his boat properly and the wind ended up blowing his boat onto mine. Just some minor damage, but the level of my pissed-offedness was MAJOR! Sanded out the dings and repainted.



Ordered my Seadek template today. So, hope to get that going in the next week or so. Looking forward to a nice, cool deck this year. My boat has vinyl on the floor, which I will not be covering, and a epoxy non-skid on the front deck, which I will have to sand off I guess. 

Here's what I've been up to this Spring:






















And of course I've put some big flatheads in the boat....almost time to start handfishing!


----------



## bigwave (May 29, 2013)

Nice Gobblers, cool fish pics too.....your making me hungry.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (May 29, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=316497#p316497 said:


> bigwave » 3 minutes ago[/url]"]Nice Gobblers, cool fish pics too.....your making me hungry.



Bigwave, 
You're a Florida man. Any experience with Seadek?


----------



## bigwave (May 29, 2013)

From what I know of it, it works great. I have seen it on a few boats and it looks killer. My experience with this type of product comes from jet skis and surfing. There are all kinds of similar products out there but the gorilla grip, seadeck, track top stuff is right out of the saltwater market. Once its applied to the surface, you never have to worry about it coming off. It is super durable and feels good on your feet. I would imagine that darker colors would get hot in the sun...I have always stuck to neutral colors for my surf boards. Ask Country Dave, I believe he is going to put that on his decks. I hope this helps.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (May 30, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=316571#p316571 said:


> bigwave » Yesterday, 9:55 pm[/url]"]From what I know of it, it works great. I have seen it on a few boats and it looks killer. My experience with this type of product comes from jet skis and surfing. There are all kinds of similar products out there but the gorilla grip, seadeck, track top stuff is right out of the saltwater market. Once its applied to the surface, you never have to worry about it coming off. It is super durable and feels good on your feet. I would imagine that darker colors would get hot in the sun...I have always stuck to neutral colors for my surf boards. Ask Country Dave, I believe he is going to put that on his decks. I hope this helps.



Helps a lot! Thanks for taking the time to give your feedback, much appreciated.

Jonah


----------



## Country Dave (May 30, 2013)

_I’m a big fan of the Seadek,

I’ve put some smaller pieces on some of my other projects and have had good results. My 1752 will have all the decking covered with it. Very durable comfortable, it has great sound deadening qualities and it looks pretty cool too. _


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (May 30, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=316613#p316613 said:


> Country Dave » 45 minutes ago[/url]"]_I’m a big fan of the Seadek,
> 
> I’ve put some smaller pieces on some of my other projects and have had good results. My 1752 will have all the decking covered with it. Very durable comfortable, it has great sound deadening qualities and it looks pretty cool too. _



Dave, thanks for taking the time to share your feedback. I appreciate it!.

Jonah


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jun 3, 2013)

Seadek template and samples arrived in the mail. Hope to get that made and shipped off this week.

In other news....
To know where the edge is, you gotta find it first.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jun 6, 2013)

Good as new...maybe even better. Put a beveled edge on the bottom of the grates, read that can help the jet out a little. Gas ain't cheap and she likes to gulp it down...every little bit helps!!


----------



## fender66 (Jun 6, 2013)

Looks great. I had to do the same thing a few years back.


----------



## Country Dave (Jun 6, 2013)

_Ouch, could have been worse. _


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jun 16, 2013)

Seats on! Gave them the first test run last night. Tell you what! I have never seen a better seating setup for the type of fishing I do. Super comfortable. Armrests really make it. 

Love the Slide G5. Simple. Solid. Seats can go in and out in seconds. One of the best jon boat products on the market. I bought the shorter model and an extra slide. Had to drill my own retainer pin holes to get the seats to fit with armrests.

Seats are Cabelas brand. And, I like them. One is older than the other so you can tell how the camo fades. Armrests are Wise brand. I bought those a few years ago.


----------



## fender66 (Jun 26, 2013)

Looks awesome!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jun 27, 2013)

:shock: Just got my SeaDek quote.....holy smokes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Aug 16, 2013)

SeaDek flooring should be getting shipped Monday. Can't wait to put this stuff down! I'm a barefoot kinda guy and this stuff is gonna feel like heaven!

I went with Army Camo over Midnight Black.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Aug 26, 2013)

Finally got the 1st phase of my SeaDek on!!! I absolutely love this stuff! It is great on bare feet. Quiets the boat down a little bit. Nice and cool. 

I went with a two-ply (6mm). Army Camo on Midnight Black with Faux Teak finish (instead of the non-skid dots). I just can't make the point of how much I love this stuff.


----------



## fender66 (Aug 26, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327406#p327406 said:


> RiverBottomOutdoors » 3 minutes ago[/url]"]Finally got the 1st phase of my SeaDek on!!! I absolutely love this stuff! It is great on bare feet. Quiets the boat down a little bit. Nice and cool.
> 
> I went with a two-ply (6mm). Army Camo on Midnight Black with Faux Teak finish (instead of the non-skid dots). I just can't make the point of how much I love this stuff.
> 
> ...




Wow....looks great, but if you dropped a fish on that deck...you'd never find it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Scuba559 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hey There, 

I was wondering when you mounted your onboard charger in that location, did you bolt it through so the bolts are showing on the other side? How do you like it? how are those optimas holding up.

Let me know,

Ben


----------



## Brine (Mar 12, 2014)

Wow that looks awesome - SeaDek and the Seats. =D> 

Now for the buisness stuff..... How much to use the SeaDek?


----------



## Country Dave (Mar 12, 2014)

_Bro that looks awesome........................... =D> 

I'm right behind you. _


----------



## Gators5220 (Mar 15, 2014)

Man that Sea Dek looks sick bud, sick sled as well.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Mar 16, 2014)

Boys, the SeakDek hurt. ~$1100. I squirreled to get it. Worth every penny. Totally transformed the boat, both in form and function.


----------



## Brine (Mar 17, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=345150#p345150 said:


> RiverBottomOutdoors » Yesterday, 21:55[/url]"]Boys, the SeakDek hurt. ~$1100. I squirreled to get it. Worth every penny. Totally transformed the boat, both in form and function.



We all buy on value - That's about 7 months of cigarettes I no longer waste my money on. If it holds up under wear for you, that may very well be included on my next build.


----------



## KTS (Apr 10, 2014)

=D> That is sweet. Friggin awesome.
Contacts. Nice gobblers Ohio's is almost here.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jun 4, 2014)

Fishing at night with the blacklights on. Chasing big Flatheads!


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Jun 5, 2014)

Nice! Hard to tell what Im looking at but it looks cool.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jul 14, 2014)

Finally got a little video action...

[youtube]dxSTzEa4fHQ[/youtube]


----------



## oomph (Oct 14, 2014)

How is that SeaDeck holding up?


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Oct 15, 2014)

oomph said:


> How is that SeaDeck holding up?



Best thing since paper on a roll.

Looks great. Feels great. Mud, blood, guts....wash right off at the car wash.


----------



## onthewater102 (Dec 7, 2015)

16k boat + what in add-ons & you jump a rock dam with it?!?!?!?!

Beautiful rig BTW.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Dec 7, 2015)

onthewater102 said:


> 16k boat + what in add-ons & you jump a rock dam with it?!?!?!?!
> 
> Beautiful rig BTW.



It don't have HOLD FAST written across the front for no reason. :mrgreen:


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Mar 16, 2017)

Added some new LED running lights to the boat this weekend. I wanted the lights to be 360 degree adjustable and most importantly removable (otherwise they would get ripped off eventually). I chose to go with a 1.5" ball RAM mount and it worked out exactly like I wanted. No sharp edges to snag a bare foot on when the lights are off and I plan on using the ball to mount other things like cameras and a bow holder. Will be a few weeks before I get to test them out on the water, but in the yard they looked very bright.

I pulled wire from the boat's switch panel and wired a new switch in for the lights. I used a quick connect on the load end so that I can use the wire for other things like bait tank, cameras, other electronics.










Triclops.... Will run the lights with my remote control spotlight



Also added a couple of neodymium magnets to hold a few tools and one on the console for me phone.


----------



## dearl (Mar 16, 2017)

Looks good Jonah, I wished I'd seen this before I mounted mine to the deck or I would have did this. I still may amend that addition at a later date, if I do I'll make sure to give you credit for the thinking. Lol


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Mar 24, 2017)

dearl said:


> Looks good Jonah, I wished I'd seen this before I mounted mine to the deck or I would have did this. I still may amend that addition at a later date, if I do I'll make sure to give you credit for the thinking. Lol



I'm really pleased with the RAM Mount solution. Infinite adjustment, easy on/off, and no sharp edges. That's exactly what I was looking for. I used the 1.5" ball and they hold the lights rock solid.


----------



## jethro (Mar 27, 2017)

Holy smoke what a nice rig that is!


----------

